# Thoughts on brand



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

Bought this cardarine from PS nutrition and tbh didn't expect much because the brand is basically unknown and doesn't look the best packaging etc, but the guy who sold it is well known and been around forever he said all reports he had had back were good and as such he was going to continue selling it , within days my cardio had vastly improved more improvement than I can put down to my training , it has continued to be very very good , fat loss seems to be steadily coming on a mild deficit , any thoughts ? Mainly around if it's not cardarine why am I getting the tell take sign of improved cardio ? Or has any one used this before ? Thanks in advance


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Pm me the price list!


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Why would anyone fake cardarine - a cheap, legal and easily obtainable compound?


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

Uptonogood said:


> Why would anyone fake cardarine - a cheap, legal and easily obtainable compound?


 I thought SARMS were faked alot ? I may well be wrong.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Paul1234 said:


> I thought SARMS were faked alot ? I may well be wrong.


Cardarine is not a sarm 

I think there are some cases of fake sarms in the US but I've yet to encounter any here tbh


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

Uptonogood said:


> Cardarine is not a sarm
> 
> I think there are some cases of fake sarms in the US but I've yet to encounter any here tbh


Yeah I know its not sorry for any confusion, just thought it made things easier to say sarm, but that makes me feel better , I've certainly experienced some of the sign it's really just wondered on people's thoughts. Thanks


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Paul1234 said:


> Bought this cardarine from PS nutrition and tbh didn't expect much because the brand is basically unknown and doesn't look the best packaging etc, but the guy who sold it is well known and been around forever he said all reports he had had back were good and as such he was going to continue selling it , within days my cardio had vastly improved more improvement than I can put down to my training , it has continued to be very very good , fat loss seems to be steadily coming on a mild deficit , any thoughts ? Mainly around if it's not cardarine why am I getting the tell take sign of improved cardio ? Or has any one used this before ? Thanks in advance
> View attachment 214134


Guy selling you something says it's great. 
Tell me, did you expect him to say it was shit?

I have some snake oil here, by the way, everyone loves it.


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> Guy selling you something says it's great.
> Tell me, did you expect him to say it was shit?
> 
> I have some snake oil here, by the way, everyone loves it.


I expected this type of response and I understand your stance but I attempted to explain this guy has a good track record selling various products for 25 years , my main question was surrounding had any one heard of it and if anyone could explain the results experienced if it wasn't legit


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Paul1234 said:


> I expected this type of response and I understand your stance but I attempted to explain this guy has a good track record selling various products for 25 years , my main question was surrounding had any one heard of it and if anyone could explain the results experienced if it wasn't legit


I know that buddy.
But it doesn't change it. You're taking the word of a car salesman that the car is great. I'd still want an MOT and a mechanic to have a once over on it. Plus, there are plenty of reputable brands, so why bother risking money in stuff you don't know if you're this worried about it?
Let's be honest, you wouldn't be asking questions on here about it if you were confident, would you?


----------



## lee.bpool (11 mo ago)

Paul1234 said:


> Bought this cardarine from PS nutrition and tbh didn't expect much because the brand is basically unknown and doesn't look the best packaging etc, but the guy who sold it is well known and been around forever he said all reports he had had back were good and as such he was going to continue selling it , within days my cardio had vastly improved more improvement than I can put down to my training , it has continued to be very very good , fat loss seems to be steadily coming on a mild deficit , any thoughts ? Mainly around if it's not cardarine why am I getting the tell take sign of improved cardio ? Or has any one used this before ? Thanks in advance
> View attachment 214134


I had the ostarine from the same brand and it was pure garbage for me.


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> I know that buddy.
> But it doesn't change it. You're taking the word of a car salesman that the car is great. I'd still want an MOT and a mechanic to have a once over on it. Plus, there are plenty of reputable brands, so why bother risking money in stuff you don't know if you're this worried about it?
> Let's be honest, you wouldn't be asking questions on here about it if you were confident, would you?


I didn't say I was worried , I'm interested in potentially either confirming a source is bad or good for the benefit of everyone else who may also be interested , using your logic we would all only ever purchase anything from the most expensive source with the most backing, that may be a safe route as an individual but it doesn't help the list of good sources grow. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

lee.bpool said:


> I had the ostarine from the same brand and it was pure garbage for me.


Thanks for that , haven't actually bought anything but the cardarine , did you feel like it just didn't do anything or did you feel it may have been something other than ostarine ?


----------



## lee.bpool (11 mo ago)

Paul1234 said:


> Thanks for that , haven't actually bought anything but the cardarine , did you feel like it just didn't do anything or did you feel it may have been something other than ostarine ?


In all honesty it didn't do anything at all. 

I chewed the tabs and it literally just tasted like chalk filler. 

I got some ostarine powder imported from science bio which is probably one of the top suppliers and when mixed that stuff tastes absolutely vile. Pure chemical vile. 

Which further proved that what I'd originally got was bunk.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Paul1234 said:


> I didn't say I was worried , I'm interested in potentially either confirming a source is bad or good for the benefit of everyone else who may also be interested , using your logic we would all only ever purchase anything from the most expensive source with the most backing, that may be a safe route as an individual but it doesn't help the list of good sources grow. I appreciate your reply.


Not what I said.
But hey ho.
Use it and let us know.


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

lee.bpool said:


> In all honesty it didn't do anything at all.
> 
> I chewed the tabs and it literally just tasted like chalk filler.
> 
> ...


Yeah that sounds likely not ostarine I've smelled it and it's like you say strong chemical type smell, I would say if that's not legit then it's more likely the cardarine isn't either, I might send some to be tested if I find a reliable site. Thanks for the input


----------



## lee.bpool (11 mo ago)

Paul1234 said:


> Yeah that sounds likely not ostarine I've smelled it and it's like you say strong chemical type smell, I would say if that's not legit then it's more likely the cardarine isn't either, I might send some to be tested if I find a reliable site. Thanks for the input


If you do end up sending it off, please post the results here. It'll help anyone else researching this brand 👍


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

Will do mate


----------



## stuartridley100 (7 mo ago)

I just took my first 10mg Ostarine from PS Nutrition and it tasted like chalk. Not sure what this means, but I think I may have wasted my money. I will take it for a week and see if there is any notable difference and let u know how I get on, and if anyone has had good results from another company's tablets, it would be nice to know the supplier and if easily delivered to the UK ))


----------



## lee.bpool (11 mo ago)

stuartridley100 said:


> I just took my first 10mg Ostarine from PS Nutrition and it tasted like chalk. Not sure what this means, but I think I may have wasted my money. I will take it for a week and see if there is any notable difference and let u know how I get on, and if anyone has had good results from another company's tablets, it would be nice to know the supplier and if easily delivered to the UK ))


That was my experience too. Its pure fake shit. Throw it in the bin. Real Ostarine tastes like pure chemical evil. 

Androchem UGL offer a couple of own brand sarms and also offer Cardarine.

I've not tried it yet, so can't comment.

But I use them for all my other gear and peptides which have all been spot on.

They have a UK based distributor with website for orders.


----------



## stuartridley100 (7 mo ago)

I bought my stuff from Nutrition First, so I will try and get a refund about £72 in total thereabouts.

I think the suppliers have a duty to supply known good stuff 🤔

Anyway, I'm still unsure about this PS Nutrition stuff but I don't have time to put myself on a week to 2week time trial of what could be chalk! Any further personal reviews of this manufacturing company would be appreciated, good or bad.

Or any other good manufacturing co.s or lab names I could order from in UK would be great.

I don't think any of us have time or the money to waste seeking our goals....!
)))


----------



## MaxM2022 (3 mo ago)

stuartridley100 said:


> I just took my first 10mg Ostarine from PS Nutrition and it tasted like chalk. Not sure what this means, but I think I may have wasted my money. I will take it for a week and see if there is any notable difference and let u know how I get on, and if anyone has had good results from another company's tablets, it would be nice to know the supplier and if easily delivered to the UK ))


Maybe you just didn't taste anything because the pills are mostly filler with only a relatively small amount of Ostarine? Chances are the pill itself weighs way more than 10mg.


----------

